# Best graphics driver for ATI mobility X1600?



## floweb (May 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I googled a lot, but I still haven't found my answer on this question: Which is the best (the most appropriate) graphics driver for the ATI mobility X1600 (R520) in FreeBSD?

I think there are two possibilities:

radeonhd
radeon (open-source driver)

radeonhd: only 2D support for R500 series
Port: http://www.freshports.org/x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd/

open-source driver: 2D, 3D support for R500 series
Port: http://www.freshports.org/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/

So, the open-source driver will be the best choice. Is that right or are there other things I don't know?


----------



## corbintechboy (May 17, 2009)

I use the open source driver with my X850XT and it works great!

This card support all the graphical bells and whistles with this driver. Don't know much about the X1600, but I would expect the same.


----------



## adamk (May 17, 2009)

Both radeon and radeonhd support 2D and 3D for the r500 cards, and both are open source.  The functional differences between the two are very small at this point.  radeonhd support audio output via HDMI (on cards that support it) on linux (not sure about FreeBSD), and radeon supports tear-free Xvideo playback.

I prefer radeon myself (with my x1900 and x1300) but you can certainly try both and decide which one you like better.

Adam


----------

